# Bear Style Kung Fu



## MountainSage (Jul 6, 2003)

Is Bear style Kung Fu a stand alone form of MA or is it a part of the five animals style Kung Fu?  Where on the internet can I find examples of bear style?

Mountain Sage


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know about the net, but Kwan Tak Hing's Shaolin Ten Animals form includes Bear as one of the animals.  There's a book out on it.

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 7, 2003)

Xing Yi Quan has various bear forms, depending on the style practiced.  Sometimes the form is combined together with the eagle form to make an "eagle-bear" form.

In general, stronger, larger fighters tend to make use of the bear form, which utilizes the turning of the waist in conjuction with the shoulders to generate power.  Also, please note that in Xing Yi it is the flavor of the animal's intent (as opposed to it's specific fighting techniques) that is emphasized in training.  

In addition, Xing Yi practioners spend a lot of  time developing whole-body power through the proper use of skeletal stucture.  One of these structures (which occurs in almost every movement) is called "bear shoulders," wherein the shoulders remain rounded but relaxed and filled with energy.

A www.google.com search with the terms "bear+xing+yi" will turn up dozens of links.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Steve,

Good Information. I like it


----------



## MountainSage (Jul 7, 2003)

Ihommedeiu,
That's the kind of info I was looking for. I am a larger, stronger person and thought that something called Bear style might be right for me.  Will run the internet, any more info comes to mind, please pass it on.  Was getting a little nervous, thought you chinese art people had all disappeared.

Mountain Sage


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Was getting a little nervous, thought you chinese art people had all disappeared.
> 
> Mountain Sage *



Never, we were hiding.

I know that Taijiquan has some bear movements in it as well, more relating to the swaying movements a bear makes when standing on its hind legs.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

The current (Oct. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu features an article on Henan province Xin Yi Liu He kung fu, which is based on 10 animals including the bear, rooster, and swallow.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------

